# FDA approves OTC copy of heartburn drug Zegerid



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

FDA approves OTC copy of heartburn drug ZegeridThe FDA approved a nonprescription version of heartburn drug Zegerid. The drug is expected to be available in the first half of 2010. Read more: Forbes/Reuters (12/1)


----------

